# What's wrong with this pic...er vid?



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The only thing I see wrong is someone lunging a horse in atrocious footing. The horse was probably reacting to it with his stumble and tempo changes.


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

I see a beautiful horse. What else am I supposed to be seeing??? I wish I had a horse like that...*sigh*


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You are constantly clicking to him when longing, this tells him nothing other than that you are clicking. You need to be clear and firm and quick with your requests and commands or he will tune you out. Beautiful horse!


----------



## NaharinsJettaBean (Mar 1, 2010)

The clicking was the footing. I lunged him for about 2 min, because when we bought it we were told that it would loosen up when a horse was worked on it in the winter (the whole reason we bought the stuff) When it didn't, I brought him in. I agree, it is atrocious...I was so disappointed with it, but I guess I should have known not to trust a person who was going to make money off of something :-/

I was hoping someone would be able to critique him a little? I have heard from all the TB and QH people in my barn that he is hideous and that I should sell him because of his terrible conformation. Unfortunately they neglect to give up the specific faults they find in him, and it is equally unfortunate that I wear rose colored glasses when it comes to him, since he is my rescue baby. 

I would like to know if he really is that terrible, or if they are just anti-Arabian


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

You might want to have a chiropractor look him over. He's pretty tight over his back and doesn't seem capable of stretching down. I also don't think that western saddle fits him.

Conformationally, he's a bit weak behind. Could use more length to the pelvis and a shorter, deeper loin. He's not awful in anyway.

He doesn't look or move like a TB or a QH, because he's an Arab. *shrug*


----------



## NaharinsJettaBean (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank You!  I've thought about the chiropractor a lot, Nothing bad has ever happened to him (at least before I sent him to the trainer...) and thanks for pointing that out. I'm going to definitely have to see if there is one in my area. I can't totally remember, but I don't think he ever had a problem before I sent him away. I feel like a bad mum...he came so very highly recommended by people who I thought were my friends. NEVER AGAIN will I trust someone else with my horse. I don't care if my insurance is crappy. It's not happening. Also crappy saddle=QH "cowboy" trainer who doesn't like Arabians. Best fitting saddle he had, I wasn't even aloud to bring my own bridle there, so he definitely didn't want my saddle.

Sorry for the rant in the middle. Thank you so much for critiquing him!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I dunno. Seems fine to me. He's very pretty. Kind of hard to see what he really looks like in the recent pics, conformation wise. I agree that the saddle looks too large for him and for you. (I have the same problem -- I think all of my western saddles are too big for me.)

Funny how many horseowners are overly loyal (zealous) to their own breed. Of course the TB and QH owners don't like him. He's fine and probably on the short side (though it doesn't look it in the pics). Not tall and fine, not short and stocky. He's got beautiful colouring and probably a good attitude. Maybe it's the green in their eyes coming out... He really is nice to look at.


----------



## NaharinsJettaBean (Mar 1, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> I dunno. Seems fine to me. He's very pretty. Kind of hard to see what he really looks like in the recent pics, conformation wise. I agree that the saddle looks too large for him and for you. (I have the same problem -- I think all of my western saddles are too big for me.)
> 
> Funny how many horseowners are overly loyal (zealous) to their own breed. Of course the TB and QH owners don't like him. He's fine and probably on the short side (though it doesn't look it in the pics). Not tall and fine, not short and stocky. He's got beautiful colouring and probably a good attitude. Maybe it's the green in their eyes coming out... He really is nice to look at.


I wont be riding him western, so I wont have to worry about having a cutback saddle or anything like that, not very western looking is he? Yeah the saddle was quite big for both him and I, and the stirrups didn't have a short enough hole for me, even though my legs are pretty long (or so I'm told) hence the terrible position on my part lol he is pretty tall for an Arabian, 16hh. Thank you for your input  helped me put it into perspective.


----------



## NaharinsJettaBean (Mar 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention that he is 7, and was started out when he was 6...


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

NaharinsJettaBean said:


> Thank You!  I've thought about the chiropractor a lot, Nothing bad has ever happened to him (at least before I sent him to the trainer...) and thanks for pointing that out. I'm going to definitely have to see if there is one in my area. I can't totally remember, but I don't think he ever had a problem before I sent him away. I feel like a bad mum...he came so very highly recommended by people who I thought were my friends. NEVER AGAIN will I trust someone else with my horse. I don't care if my insurance is crappy. It's not happening. Also crappy saddle=QH "cowboy" trainer who doesn't like Arabians. Best fitting saddle he had, I wasn't even aloud to bring my own bridle there, so he definitely didn't want my saddle.
> 
> Sorry for the rant in the middle. Thank you so much for critiquing him!


It's all good. When we know better, we do better. Besides, you're not responsible for the actions of others. 

Have him checked over and start a stretching program and encourage him to stretch and seek contact and you'll lose the high-headedness.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i think he's absolutely gorgeous! i'm not an expert on confirmation, but he looks good to me...i like his kind eye. probably my only critique is that he could use some more muscle, especially on his neck and butt.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I think he is a cute horse. I do agree he seems to be very tense over his back. I also noticed the western saddle looking as if it is not a good fit for him.
He also looks to be fairly hot and or just not sure about where he is ar what his job is. That being said. After you have him checked over and can work with him on a regular basis when the footing is much better, I think he will turn out to be a nice little horse for you.
Wishing you all the best.
He sure is a pretty horse....
Halfpass


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

From what I see he could definitely use some muscle, especially on his hind end. A little bit of weight might help as well. Other than that he looks beautiful. It's hard to tell how his confo is from those pics but it's nothing horrible. He seems very high headed though, even for an Arab. 

So all in all just do some work on flexing, collection and extension to get that head lowered, and plenty of movement and work for his shoulder and hind muscles.

Honestly, there are a lot of bitterly jealous people out there many of which we find ourselves boarding with. I have had it happen before to the point that they were abusing my horses behind my back. Eventually that one person got kicked out but it didn't stop the remarks. I wound up leaving that stable and going to a more laid back friendly place(unfortunately not everyone has that option). Just keep your chin up and worry about how you feel about him. Be proud of the horse you own. Best of luck with everything though! He's a beauty.


----------



## Nashinka (May 27, 2012)

Hi there! I have owned Arabs all my life and know that they are smart beautiful horses that have super sweet personalities!

He is beautiful! He looks like he would make a cute hunter horse!
One thing I would suggest is shortening your martengale a little bit to aid in helping him round down into the bridle (not enough to be pulling on him though!!) to help him keep soft in the bridle work with lots of circles and bending around your leg!  Remember with Arabians they are sensitive and Gentle but Firm is the best way to handle them!

As to a chiropractor YES! Even slipping in mud out in the pen can leave your horse twisted or tweaked and can hinder him when he is working!

Happy working!


----------

